# Jersey meat



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

Are jersey cows good to eat? We half always gotten angus so I have no clue and an opportunity has come up to purchase some jersey.

Thanks!


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm having some Fathers Day steaks tonight, um, um, good Jersey.


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

We like Jersey. We have two in the field making juicy steaks as we speak. Alot of people don't like to use Jerseys for meat because they may not have as much meat as another breed. There was a post on here that had one huge Jersey.lol So they can get to be pretty big.We usually wait a little longer to harvest them and we are always satisfied.


----------



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

Sounds good, thanks!


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

ya jerseys are good but it does take a little more to get them big but they do taste good


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

My last one weighed in at 975 pounds and the meat yield in freezer was 52%, I was even shocked by his massive size & tasty yield.


----------



## 6ncounting (Apr 23, 2008)

How long do you wait to harvest a jersey. I have a jersey cross bull calf and I am hoping to breed him once then butcher once I get a heifer.


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

We wait till the second year. But we have a steer. I am not sure about bulls. Even though many we have eaten have been bulls and I didn't notice any difference. Someone on here had a very nice Jersey steer on here and had pics too. They were talking about how long to wait if I am thinking right. I will try to find the post.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=235359&highlight=jersey+steer
this isn't teh one but it does answer some of your questions.


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

the last jersey we had was like 800-900lbs and about 2 years old but he was small when he came out and we got him for free cause the guy that owned the jersey seen he was a bull and seen he looked like he was gonna die like he might of weighed 40-50lbs but he turned around and got healthy just never grew much


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

Do the numbers, but understand it will take longer and yield a lot less then the Angus you have had in the past. If all you want is good beef for the table go with a beef breed.


----------



## Shawna (Jul 10, 2007)

We have been raising jersey steers for beef. We have a couple crosses (holstein and we think a couple of herford), but most are all jersey. We are taking our first one in a little over 14 months, and he's pretty big. He was born the beginning of May '07, and is scheduled to go in on July 23rd. We are curious to see how much he weighs out at. We have two others that are pretty darn close in size, and they are two months behind him in age. This will be our first year for slaughter, so we'll be seeing some numbers now 

We started with jerseys because we can get bull calves cheap around here. We pay 10.00 for 3-day old calves, and up to a whopping 20.00 a piece for 1-2 weekers. Last year we paid 130.00 a piece for holsteins.....we decided to stick with the jerseys this year.

We have gotten jerseys for freezer beef twice and both times it was excellent meat. It was tender and had just enough fat on it to give it good flavor.

Good luck!
Shawna


----------

